# ReSaw Sled



## dudeman555

I just joined this web site and thought I'd share my latest project.
This resaw sled can accommodate an 11'' dia log up to 30" long.

There are addition pictures in my photo album!


----------



## Daren

Looks good dudeman, those small resaw sleds can really make for a neat pile of wood that a guy finds in the weirdest of places. Or your not "commercially" available stuff like fruitwoods and interesting yard tree scraps. Great for small projects indeed. Have fun and good luck treasure hunting.


----------



## johnjf0622

dudeman
That does look like a great setup. How does the band saw hold up to resawing a log like that. I have an G0555 also and am thinking about the riser block and resawing. As Darren said for those interesting tree scraps and such.

John


----------



## slatron25

That is quite possible the best resaw sled I've ever seen. I love the rollers idea. You the man dude. :laughing:


----------



## tribalwind

ive gotta make some kinda auxilary table like that for mine i think, i really enjoy resawing on it.



johnjf0622 said:


> dudeman
> That does look like a great setup. How does the band saw hold up to resawing a log like that. I have an G0555 also and am thinking about the riser block and resawing. As Darren said for those interesting tree scraps and such.
> 
> John


before i snagged my minimax mm16 i had a G0555 for a lil while, i added the riserblock, and a "woodslicer" blade,man did that thing cut effortlessly. i'd definitely recommend the riser, if i had room to keep both i would have,


----------



## dudeman555

So far I've cut up to 8 inch height of seasoned walnut. The G0555 showed no noticeable slowdown at all. I'm using the faster of the two speeds available on the saw. There is a world of difference bet. the stock blade and the TimberWolf I'm now using. The extension table serves two purposes. It supports much of the weight of the log, and it provides a smooth
surface for the rollers. In addition, I didn't want to have to focus on balancing the setup while
making a cut. I was able to push 8 inches through with one hand.


----------



## johnjf0622

I seen that you have a strip of wood under neath. What is that riding against. When I saw it , it answered how did you keep it straight. But I am not seeing where you have that riding in a slot or anything.

john


----------



## dudeman555

The G0555 has a 3/4 miter slot in the table. That strip of maple rides in there to keep the sled
straight.


----------



## johnjf0622

I looked your pics again and realized where I missed it. I am seeing where you are using the miter slot. I was thinking about selling my g0555 to get a larger one for I didn't know how the G0555 would hold up to re sawing. But you have changed my mind I am going to hold on to that one, and invest in the riser block etc. Do you mind if some of your ideas are copied on this?

John


----------



## dudeman555

Feel free to copy, I assumed that was the idea behind the forum.
The table is 48" long. A full 30" log will force
the first/last wheel off the table. I didn't have material to make a longer one. You might consider a 60" table. That would keep all 4 wheels on board for the entire stroke.

Very soon I will place up there an 11" green piece of ASH. My blade is
rated to cut green wood. This will be a serious test for the saw and the sled. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## dudeman555

After work today I thought I'd take my set-up to the limit. The following pics show a wet, green, 11 1/2 inch Ash log before and after running it through my resaw sled.
My impression is as follows: The G0555 was certainly able to
handle this cut. I did blow one fuse, but understand my saw is on a 15amp circuit which also powers 6 halogens in my kitchen. The saw 
made no straining sounds which would have forced me to back off.
Time to cut was under 4 minutes. The cut didn't wander. I really had to be gentle and patient pushing it through, since my blade is so aggressive, it felt the blade wanted to bite off more than my fuse would allow. I believe the saw did a good job at it's maximum cut.


----------



## Daren

dudeman555 said:


> Feel free to copy, I assumed that was the idea behind the forum.


 :yes:, yeppers.

Nice, even green, ash is hard ripping wood. One suggestion if I may. If anyone finds some _fresh cut_ chucks like this (firewood lengths) it is best to endseal them to stop those nasty checks...much higher yield. Anchorseal, the "old timers" used wax, in a pinch 2-3 coats of exterior latex paint will at least be better than nothing.


----------



## firehawkmph

Dude,
Nice job on the sled. Very innovative. I have that on my project list. I have about 40 logs to saw up. I could definitely get some use out of that. Just curious, do you live in a cold climate? If so, you need to insulate that garage door. Even in a warm climate, the steel pan doors like yours operate a lot quieter with the insulation in them. One of the local garage door shops I deal with sells a kit to insulate their doors which looks like yours. They consist of styrofoam insulation panels that have to be bowed slightly to fit into the space. Then there are some plastic channels that snap in to keep everything looking nice. Also, the inside surface of the panel has a vinyl, textured surface adhered to it for easy cleaning and puncture resistance. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## DarkFlame

*resawing height - bandsaw modifications*

I've been looking for a bandsaw to use for resawing boards, to achieve bookmatching. My search brought me to your post, which then sent me to find your bandsaw, the Grizzly G0555. 

According to the Grizzly website, the maximum cutting height for the bandsaw is 6", yet here you are, skillfully cutting through a log that is nearly twice that diameter.

Obviously, you made some modifications. The saw looks much different (parts missing?).

*What modifications did you make?*

That saw is very reasonably priced, especially if I can resaw and bookmatch!

Thank you!
David Labens
San Antonio, TX


----------



## don716

Dudeman, What size blade do you have on there? I use a 3/4" with a 3tpi on mine and it works great. I made a sled for mine but it needs to be bigger.You have a great setup.I may expand mine later. I have a few other projects going on now.

Donny


----------



## woodnthings

*Nice work there dudeman!*

On a slightly larger scale, and my dream set-up:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/cheap-sawmill-9589/
However I'm not there yet!:no: My own sled uses a roller approach as well and for the occasional use I need, it works well. There is a cleat on the bottom side of the plywood that rides against the right hand edge of the saw table for a guide. You have to press the sled in toward the blade to keep the the cleat against the saw table and the saw cutting straight. It's a basic approach where the main idea is to support the weight of the log or cant and second, to be able to cut a straight slab off.:yes: bill


----------



## Gary Beasley

Too cool! Where is the best place (read cheapest) to buy the riser kit for the saw? And what components specifically does it come with?


----------



## Wood4Fun

DarkFlame said:


> I
> 
> According to the Grizzly website, the maximum cutting height for the bandsaw is 6", yet here you are, skillfully cutting through a log that is nearly twice that diameter.
> 
> Obviously, you made some modifications. The saw looks much different (parts missing?).
> 
> *What modifications did you make?*



The G0555 is a good saw. The modifications he made was to buy the riser kit from Grizzly. It comes with everything you need and is only $70 bucks



> Too cool! Where is the best place (read cheapest) to buy the riser kit for the saw? And what components specifically does it come with?


I'd say your best bet is to just get the Grizz... it is pretty cheap and has all the parts you need.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Extension-Block-Kit/H3051



> Dudeman, What size blade do you have on there? I use a 3/4"


considering the cut, I'd say he must be using a 3/4", which is the largest the G0555 is supposed to be able to handle


----------



## slavicchristian

that is cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## APJ

dudeman555 very nice set up. I *wood* say I might have to copy that set up if you *woodn't* mind ...[/B][/B]


----------



## april-1986

The sled design probably serves the purpose for testing the of the saws however it is not as useful for general work.

The problem is that it is not readily adjustable for blade lead.

There are a number of thinks that you can do to negate blade lead especially for resawing. You can decrease or negate blade lead with the following techniques:

1. A sharp blade with the correct pitch and tooth design.
2. Wheel alignment and tensioning (I use the gauge but set it one mark
higher as the blade dulls.
3. Angling the top wheel or changing the fence to match blade lead or used a
curved resaw guide.


----------



## APJ

Thanks for the info


----------



## beelzerob

dudeman, I've been bitten by the bug to mill some of my smaller logs, and as it turns out I have the G0555 already, so this thread is seriously pertinent!

I didn't see you mention what size blade you were using for that. I know 3/4 is the max size, but I've seen some say that it's better to go with 1/2".

Can you tell me the exact timberwolf blade you were using for that?

I noticed the end cracking in some of the logs you were sawing...had those logs sat out for extended time before you sawed them?


----------



## falbergsawco

I use a rail/sled like this to rip 24" logs up to ten feet long with this simple set-up that collapses against the wall when not in use. It cost less than $200 and I've used it for six years now; still going strong. It helps to have a 16" cut depth but you don't have to fit the entire diameter between the wheels; the log can hang outside until you get it squared off. All done with a jig saw and some aluminum extrusions. Not near as difficult as some of the furniture you guys build. The plans are in my book.


----------



## thor54

dudeman that is special. I'm deciding on whoetehr or not to pick up a grizz 0513 and this made up my mind. If I can put together a system even half as nice as yours, I'm in for years of fun. Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnD

*Bandsaw blade for resawing gren wood*

To: Dudeman555,

I saw your resaw sled and it is pretty much the same as the one I made. I have problems cutting green wood from 3' felled trees. At times it cuts pretty good and other times it bogs down and stop the saw. I am using a Grizzly 2HP 14" saw which had the power. It cuts dry logs fine.

What type of blade are you using?


----------



## dudeman555

To all, sorry I haven't posted in a while. I moved to another state and have been preoccupied.The blade I'm using here is the Timberwolf 1/2", 0.032 Thickness, (AS = ALTERNATE SET). The difference is in the blade for sure!


----------



## repeters

Question, what do you use to keep the log from moving? I tried to resaw a small log with a smaller than yours sled, and because I was holding it free hand, as I was pushing it through, it twisted just a little but enough to snap the blade off of the saw and bend it beyond use.


----------



## mdntrdr

repeters said:


> Question, what do you use to keep the log from moving? I tried to resaw a small log with a smaller than yours sled, and because I was holding it free hand, as I was pushing it through, it twisted just a little but enough to snap the blade off of the saw and bend it beyound use.


 
I run screws through the sled. :smile:


----------



## repeters

I thought of that but didn't want to put holes in the log. 
Now I guess it would be cheaper than replacing the blades all the time.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor

dudeman what size band saw is that?


----------



## mdntrdr

*Not Dudeman*



MidGAOutdoor said:


> dudeman what size band saw is that?


 
It is a 14" with a 6" riser block. :smile:


----------



## DustinB

Sorry for focusing on the saw. I've been debating which one to buy and this got me thinking. I was under the impression that a 1HP wouldn't cut something this thick? Is the bade guide post still stable with the extension? I'll likely only use it for 4x4 legs and resawing 8/4 stock for bookmatching.

Thanks


----------



## falbergsawco

I just recently completed the third generation prototype of a 14” industrial floor-standing vertical veneer resaw capable of consistently producing potato-chip thin veneers up to 18” wide and starting to try it out . It uses two of the Iturra yellow springs mounted tandem on a lever action tensioner that rolls on bearings to eliminate friction and take any slack out of the blade instantaneously (like race car suspension). This miraculously eliminates all flappage and consequently eliminates almost all traces of bandsawn “texture”. Wood comes out looking like it’s been planed. It uses 1” 2TPI Lennox carbide-tipped blades to cut 18” Doug Fir like hot butter through a knife. With 3/32” of kerf it has no set angle but clearly defines its own blade lead. I draw that angle across my table and clamp my rail parallel to it by whatever increments I want to slice. The rail consists of two parallel lengths of aluminum angle screwed to plates at each end. The carriage is a bit more involved but it rolls on patio door rollers and feeds material through the blade exactly the way you line it up and it has several options for clamping wood on the sled.. The resulting cuts are unbelievable, so I won’t ask. You just have to see it for yourself. You’re welcome to visit my shop and see for yourself how sweet a band saw can truly be when you research band saws and do it right. It also makes neat band saw boxes if you put a narrow (1/2” or less) blade. 18” Deep band saw boxes. I call it “Slicer”. The table is 36” x 48” x 32” high; the wheels are “Ridged” alum 14”; the motor is 2HP-220V. I’m 75, trying to retire, so these will probably never be produced for sale unless someone takes over for me.


----------



## Lardoc

Hope you are still out there Dudeman555. Just built your bandsaw sled with the roller wheels. Your photos guided me through the build. You covered all bases: stability, easy adjustment of log placement, ease of attaching screws to hold the log, and lastly the incredible roller wheel idea. As you did, I was able to push log through using only one hand. I didn't build the table, but substituted a Husky adjustable height 46" work table. (I love it!). I placed some appropriate size blocks under the roller table. Then raised the table to put everything in alignment. The Husky is on 3" wheels so I can use it easily. Building a long table would just have been a storage problem in my already crowded garage workshop. Thank you so much for making it so much easier to make lumber out of a large number of oak logs, all 30" of less. I'm 84 y/o retired doctor. Always loved working with wood. Making lots of gifts


----------



## falbergsawco

Sorry about being so slow to post these pics but it's getting harder and harder to navigate the stormy internet these days. I pasted the link to my rail systembut can't make it show here so you may have to copy and paste it in your browser. Basically you take two 1.5" x 1.5" angles and connect them with a couple + or _ 8" sq x .25" plates about 8" spacing and parallel. The sled is simply (4) 1.5" sliding patio door rollers on whatever kind of sled you want. The saw shown is 36" x 48" 32" high . Between the guides is 18" and the 2 wheels are 14". It runs on a 220v 2HP motor. It has enough potential tensioning to squeeze the tires off perfectly balanced CAD turned custom aluminum wheels. It can run 1/8" to 1" blades but you'd need to change guides for blades under 3/8"W . By eliminating all friction in the feed you get incredible FEEL for the perfect feed rate. And it's pretty cool pushing big pieces with your little pinky finger. Here it is if you copy the url and paste it: 

https://ibb.co/7ngnT92


----------



## Mikhail2400

Nice setup you got there. I guess you got another copycat here:wink: Theres an old quote which fits this perfectly, "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery". Quite a few of us G0555 owners on this forum aint there.
Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark

Purchased a 17" Grizzly Bandsaw 2 months ago. Resawed some 4' long 12" wide walnut logs with it. Here is a page of my journey along that way. The end of it is a shop update.
You guys building your own bandsaws is awesome. My hat is off to you on that might big task!

http://readyrangers.tzo.com/2019ShopUpdate/shopupdate2019.htm


----------



## Robert Farmer

sorry 'bout that. I have no idea how this comment got here.


----------



## falbergsawco

My sons cut some wide cherry veneer out of a 24" crotch but the blade hit some nails and it slowed down significantly, ruining the video, but still showing a flat, smooth, usable cut. see


----------

